# Date Raleigh by serial number?



## phototone (Oct 14, 2004)

A couple of days ago I posted an inquiry about a Raleigh steel frame I have that has been painted by amateurs, and has no decals or anything on it. I suspect it is a premium quality frame due to several things. Please see older post for details.

The one puzzling thing is that it has at one time had brazed cable guides on the top tube for the brake cable. All the old brochures for Raleigh (upper quality) bikes show chrome clamps for the brake cable. The only Raleigh I can find that has brazed cable guides is the Raleigh Racing Team frames....but I do not expect my frame is one of those. My frame has Campagnolo dropouts on front fork, Suntour Superbe dropouts on rear.

You can see one here:

http://www.retroraleighs.com/racing-usa.html

My frame has the same features that this one has, except it does not have braze-on's for the downtube shifters, rather has the standard little "stop" for clamp-on shifters.

I now have found the serial number which is NOP6013, on bottom of bottom bracket.

I am not aware of any online site to look up Raleigh serial numbers. Can anyone help?

Phototone


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I think that the frames with top-mounted cable guides are from the mid eighties...with the chromed models being at the upper end.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*I agree....*

I am having a Raleigh frame redone at the moment which I bought in 1986 and that has three top tube cable guides.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

DannyBoy said:


> I am having a Raleigh frame redone at the moment which I bought in 1986 and that has three top tube cable guides.


Ask Sheldon Brown. Just do a web search for his name.


----------

